# !!!!PLEASE READ THIS!!!!



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

....so i just got off the phone with my long time boating/skiing partner....you may know him as ESTE.....or just STEVE MELINICK....he was helping some people cross a swollen creek up in the butte(bottom of DEAD MAN'S switch backs)after a long hard day of trail riding on dirtbikes....you have to walk dirtbikes across a fat log...one person up front and one person in the back....on the last bike, he lost his footing and fell...took a shot to the head and then then motorcycle fell on his head and neck....he's been in la-la land for 3 days and just decided to go get x-rays....he called with that sound in his voice that you know something is fucked up....he is off to gunny as you read this to get cat-scanned and meet with neuro-surgeon....doc says he needs surgery ASAP....why i am on mtn buzz?.....he is a sick boater and know needs to sell his brand new(2 days used) avocado hefe' to cover his deductable....he will not be reachable so you can email me at [email protected], pm me or call me at 970-275-1890....he may also be selling his vicious 02 YZ-250....please help him out and buy his hefe'.....low ballers can eat shit...only respectable bids accepted....thanks for your help if you buy it and thanks for reading this post.....milo


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Hope all is well and he has a speedy recovery. I'm passing the word around.


----------



## kerry edwards (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure what kind of surgery he is facing, but having had cervical spine surgery myself a few years ago, tell your buddy to look into all the options before accepting a solution. Fusion is pretty common but artificial discs or microsurgery are now also viable. I ended up flying to Pittsburgh to have Dr. Jho perform a microforamenotomy for me instead of a fusion. I was told by a neurologist to get to a surgeon within 48 hrs. Jho Institute for Minimally Invasive Neurosurgery


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Milo,
If he does end up needing fusion then tell him to try not to freak out too much. I broke my neck pretty badly and it is fused and bolted tight. BUT... I am still paddling and taking shots to the head when I go upside down. I got back into my boat 7 months after I broke my neck and worked my way up from from the playpark to my regular runs. My neurosurgeon told me it is stronger than it was before I broke it. It works fine, though the range of motion sucks (scouting over the shoulder from an eddy is a joke now) and it hurts.

I'm sure that some people milk a broken neck for all it is worth what with disability payments and pain pills and such... but there really isn't any reason he can't get that thing bolted up and start working on a comeback.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

SO BUMMED and sorry to hear about this!

Milo - let me know if there is anything I can do to help - maybe I can go to Steve's house and take some photos of the boat to put on the buzz.

Melnick is a great individual ad paddler - if you can help him out by buying this boat, all his friends and paddling buddies here in CB would be grateful.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*...ladies, you can help too....*

....for all you ladies that are not ready for a hefe.....i should mention that he is the BEST LOOKING GUY in town....whomever donates the most(sorry ATOM, you're not a chick) could win a date with him....he'd try to break my neck if he knew i was posting this shit....anyhow, he is a handsome dude...tall, dark and full of ripplin' muscles...he teles and is single as well....so, thanks for your support and i'll pass on the info about the Jho institute....milo


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

milo said:


> ....for all you ladies that are not ready for a hefe.....i should mention that he is the BEST LOOKING GUY in town....whomever donates the most(sorry ATOM, you're not a chick) could win a date with him....



No exaggeration - he is a good looking man and ripped too - all the ladies here definitely take notice. So....win a date with Melnick by donating to the 'help Melnick fix his broken neck' fund.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe offer a double date with the boat. Melnick and then another date with Milo, you would cover a wider market. From the younger ladies to the hot grandma types for Milo. Maybe milo can show you his "poison ivy love potion"


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....update....*

....just got off the phone with steve...he's headed to GLENWOOD for operation....tuff times for the kid....a fundraiser will happen soon at the world famous ELDO in crested butte...a lovely little watering hole that favors kayaker types....their moto, " A SUNNY PLACE FOR SHADY PEOPLE"....milo ps will post his address and full name for those that want to send a little something....we all appreciate it...pss, lotsawater....there's only one gal for me bro....but on a side note once you hit 40, all gals between the ages of 25-65 are acceptable....


----------



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

Bummer..... Hope everything works out for him with his surgery! Coming to the Butte this weekend, i'll have to find you and kick a little change for psycho boy.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*ESTE*

Milo - please give Melinick my best when you speak to him next. 

Damn crummy news and I hope everything works out for the best. 

Peace
Cohen


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope all is well. Ive broken my neck and back. Neck 6 months ago no surgery though. He'll be fine im sure. As for the boat my bro is looking for a jefe right now. might work out we are located in carbondale. I'll call him. Best of luck


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Also might get a posse to ride over from aspen on the dirtbikes for an appropriate appearance and rev it up at the Eldo benefit


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know you guys and don't want to jump to conclusions. I am cash poor, need a new creek boat, and feel for you. I will throw him $100.00 for nothing. Let me know after things settle out. 

Eric Nourse 970 405 8002


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*...thanks people...*

...kayakers kick ass....e.nourse, i'll let you know what's up...caliclimber, keep in touch about the hefe and i'll keep in touch about the benefit, i'll meet you on star pass and ride in with you guys if you pull it off....i took the hardest crashes of my 3 year trail riding career yesterday....finally got to go down in 5th gear at high speed, running of the bulls style....hit a tree, hockey style.....belly flopped onto sharp rock and waisted rib thru chest protector...love it.....trying to go to fast chasing a sicko...my yz-250 looks like it fell out of an airplane!!! i'll get it going and i'll be healed up soon....the BLACK is dropping out and will need to see some traffic.... milo


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Capt'n...

Man, so bummed to hear that Este is injured. His crew in Asheville is hoping for a speedy recovery! I probably can round up some prizes for a fundraiser too. Hit me with your addy sometime so we can get a care package en route to CB.

BTW, Will Lyons and I were discussing a canyon trip in early Sept if flows permit. 

later-

Bryan


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

I just posted photos of the Jefe and dirtbike Melnick is selling to help pay for his surgery. If you are interested in one of those items, please view the pics/ad for the Steve Melnick fundraiser boat here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/swap/showproduct.php?product=13388


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....update....*

....my boy went into surgery 30 minutes ago....standard procedure...rods in his neck....gonna go to glenwood and get him tomorrow i think....he's tough and will pull thru this mess....BOWEN i'll get a physical address where you can send something....thanks bro...i'll pm you tonite....gonna go choke out his landlord right now to secure cheap rent for a month or 2....milozadik


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

Man, that's a rough thing to have happen. Glad he's getting good treatment. I don't know Steve, but hoping and praying for the best for him and and sending positive vibes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I haven't seen anything on the YZ...
What are you guys asking for it?
Anything to help a fallen boater


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....hook up...*

....menges has offered my guide services in the BLACK CANYON in his last post with photos...yes, i will offer a guided trip thru the guts of the earth...i will carry your new avocado HEFE thru the HELL PORTAGE(you carry your camping gear)you'll carry the rest of the portages so you have something to bitch/brag about...i can't boof for you but can point them out to you.... i can't roll up for you but can tell you how quick you need to roll up...i can't catch fish for you but can teach you how to cast(ok, i'll catch fish if need be and will prepare a gourmet canyon dinner)...i can't make you sleep well the night before but i can rub warm milk on your tummy...i can't navigate your new avocado HEFE for you but will listen to the reasons why you can't(unless you get really sloppy, i'll "harp on ya")...i can't explain all the moves to you but you can follow me....i will catch you at the must make eddies with open, loving arms but can't make the paddle strokes to get you there...what else...oh yeh, i can help you out of your boat at LARSEN'S LEDGE, but will not carry the portage for you....i can't say that you'll dodge all the ivy, but i will lay down my body across most of it....oh, if you have a bully that is fuking with you i might be able to get GARY E. to rally for a "bully beatdown".....if you are having problems gettin' laid i'll hook you up with a slut bag of whatever gender you choose....not much else i can do but say buy the boat!!!!juniorranger420cb


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope i can rally the boys. Shouldn't be a problem. Definetly top of star and on down would be sick to meet up and ride. If it works out we will need a place to put the bikes for the beni.I may have my wife drive over and bring provisions. Trev said he may want the hefe if its still around. He is going to check the buzz tomorrow for this post. He lives in a trailor down by the river so no internet. Keep me posted.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....update #2....*

....he's out and i talked to him....doc said he was "walking the tightrope"....because he was in shape and healthy(buff) he avoided the wheelchair....home tomorrow....caliclimber, no problem with the bikes...they'll be within crawlin' distance from the eldo...floor space as well....peace...DOUBLE TOP TRAIL was class 4+ the other day...


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Milo / Menges - please send me a mailing address so I can send some items down for the ELDO drink-a-thon...er, fundraiser. Menges has my email so please send it there. 

I hope to be able to join you guys so we can polish off the beer that Menges' bear-friend didn't drink and toast the studliness of Este, but just in case I'm dropping things in the mail.


----------



## HomeSlice (May 6, 2008)

*MELNICK IS.............DAAAAA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Damn Milo, don't go getting my arse kicked. Sending good vibes to Melnick


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....*

....ok, it's obvious that GARY E. is out on the "bully beatdown"... i guess i'll have to contact kasparmyke...he seems to be quite tough....gary, i just thought that you'd be able to rubber guard/ go-go plata any man walking the earth.....sorry, don't want to see you "tap out" or go night-night to help melnick pay his bills....you have a reputation to uphold....melnick just has a broken neck.....will send your vibes to my boy...going to see him right now....GARY E. how bout a 30 pack of pbr on the gsp VS "pitbull" alves or.....mir VS cock les gnar?????? milo


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.......update.......*

...the road to recovery is upon my boy...got him out of the house for 2 victory laps down ELK AVE. in crested butte yesterday......i will post when he gets that first PBR in hand...then we'll really know he's back....huge thanks to MARK at KEEN, and BRYANS OWEN at ASTRAL and TURE'S gal....oh and thanks to GARY E. for his autographed, life sized nude photo!!!! only a bit of photoshopping was applied(in my opinion)....that will go on E-BAY, CRAIG'S LIST, AMAZON and MTN BUZZ for sale lists.....no wonder the guy fires the shit up!!!!!!!he has such large "hands"....milo


----------



## Yakinsmaaker (May 27, 2007)

milo said:


> ....for all you ladies that are not ready for a hefe.....i should mention that he is the BEST LOOKING GUY in town....whomever donates the most(sorry ATOM, you're not a chick) could win a date with him....he'd try to break my neck if he knew i was posting this shit....anyhow, he is a handsome dude...tall, dark and full of ripplin' muscles...he teles and is single as well....so, thanks for your support and i'll pass on the info about the Jho institute....milo


I've never heard of a Dad matchmaking for a son...should I be ashamed to admit I remember the lyrics to "Matchmaker" from "Fiddler on the Roof"? I don't think macho boaters are supposed to know any broadway tunes...How do I atone? Should I go drink rum from a dirty booty to make up for it?

Matchmaker, Matchmaker,
Make me a match,
Find me a find,
catch me a catch
Matchmaker, Matchmaker
Look through your book,
And make me a perfect match


----------

